# WMP can't play AIFF file



## dpcnull (Jul 5, 2007)

I downloaded this AIFF file (it contains sounds from the iPhone commercials). When I open it in WMP, it get the little "Windows Media Player encountered a problem while playing the file. For additional assistance, click Web Help." window.

It says on this Microsoft support site that WMP11 (my current version) can play this file. My first guess was that the file I was trying to play is corrupted; it then dawned on me that it couldn't have been, else someone would have commented on the site I got it from.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Jon1001 (Jun 28, 2007)

I have the same problem when trying to play the file on media player. You could try installing some codecs but if it is just for one file, I would recommend you convert it, using WinLame, into a format media player can play.


----------



## dpcnull (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks, I'll try that.


----------

